# Longbow for bowfishing?



## Neocon (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm thinking about buying a traditional bow. I am considering a longbow but I don't see a way to attach a reel for bowfishing. Is there a way to do this that I can't see?


----------



## frankwright (Jan 27, 2008)

You can buy an adapter that straps on to your longbow and has a threaded insert for your reel or any other device.

http://www.3riversarchery.com/Product.asp?c=56&s=197&p=0&i=5045

Hope this helps. Good Luck!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 27, 2008)

frank has you took care of. that will do the trick !!!


----------



## Neocon (Jan 27, 2008)

Frank thanks for the quick help. I'm still trying to make my mind up to go traditional but bowfishing sure looks fun.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 27, 2008)

Let me help you out with your search...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=152524&highlight=custom+longbow


----------



## Neocon (Jan 27, 2008)

What do you guys think...would you recommend I get a 60Lbs bow for my first bow or should I work my way up?


----------



## GAnaturalist (Jan 27, 2008)

Long bows are a pain in a boat, I screwed a AMS retriever directly into the side of my hickory bow (I left a little wood sticking out)

Notice the .22 pistol on my side for dispatching large gar. 

The first pic is a 52inch PSE, barely clearing the edge of the canoe (inside wall). 

Forget the long bow, I almost fell out the boat on several occassions, and when I hold horizontal I end up hitting the trolling motor.

Yes, I see there is a feather in my cap, long story.


----------



## Neocon (Jan 27, 2008)

So long bows are out for fishing. I want a bow that is easy to shoot (forgiving). Something that I can pracitice A LOT with. I would like something that I can use for fishing and hunting deer. Any ideas?


----------



## GAnaturalist (Jan 27, 2008)

No such thing. 

Just kidding. The MOST I can stand for bowfishing is 50 pounds, and that really is just pushing it. 

I have tried everything in between, actually those two pics above are both 50#. 

Compound bows......Browning makes a special bowfishing bow, just for bowfishing, as well as a couple of others now......Oneida too. Compounds are so handy in tight areas, and if you go light enough, I mean 30-40# pull (that is ALL you need) they can be accurate. BUT most are heavy, and some can be slow. However, they can dispense a lot of impact power, and you might need that to punch through heavy Gar scales, alligator, etc. Compounds can also be too destructive on carp, ripping a huge hole through both sides, then the arrow slips out during the fight. I once had a arrow fling out of the carp, out of the water, and into the air. I reeled the arrow back in and there was a air/swim bladder on the end of the arrow barbs. That carp probably did not make it that far. Compound shot. 

So....recurve for Carp and Gar
*Recurve is great for quick shots, and really becomes an art. Where as with a compound I do not feel that connection. 
Recurves are light weight and very accurate at close ranges. 
If you get a bow, color it light blue or white. White/blue is camo in bowfishing.

Heavy pulls just don't work for me, and for a lot of other people too. I have 3 different bows set up for bowfishing. And I am a AMS retreiver man. Faithful to that set up for 10 years now.  


I always wondered how much that bass below would have weighed. I could put my fist in its mouth and still have room for more. That pic does not even show the whole length either. No, I did not shoot the bass.....but man, can a bass look like a carp at a distance or what! lol.
The carp in the second pic (25#) pulled my canoe down river a hundred feet before giving up. After I shot it, the fish went strait in front of the boat and pulled. I burnt my palm trying to hold onto the nylon line. No drag with AMS retreivers. wrap your hand and hold on! I don't have any pics of the big ones. Those were average!
The big Moma Gar in the last pic took a bite of me after that camera snapped, right in the side of the face/neck....watch out!


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 28, 2008)

I agree with GaNaturalist.  50 is all you need and you may want to start with less.
Just getting started?  Try a used recurve and then go from there!
Dan


----------



## GAX (Feb 14, 2009)

I know this is an old thread, but I had to add this.... I use a PSE Kingfisher 50#, it is a recurve, and can take abuse from banging around in the boat. It is also a good cheap starter bow as well as for experienced bowfishers. You can find these, for a little over $100.


----------

